# Recent vistors to Villas at Tree Tops??



## Paulamurf (Jan 27, 2006)

I think we are going to exchange to Villas at Tree tops this year, we have a wedding to go to near there - anyone been recently?  Is the indoor pool open now?

Also, any info on the onsite activities would be greatly appreciated!

TIA
Paula in CT


----------



## Paulamurf (Feb 13, 2006)

*Just Bumping*

has anyone been here??


----------



## Holly (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm headed there 3/5...I'll report back.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 14, 2006)

We've been to the Villas at Tree Tops, as well as to Villas at Fairways, which are both a part of Fernwood.  I would not return to either of the resorts unless we were staying in the 3 bdrm unit at Fairways, or in a two/three bdrm unit in the higher numbers at Tree Tops.  The resort tends to put exchangers in the low number units, which many are in horrible condition.  During our final stay there in Nov. 04, we asked to be changed 4 times at Fairways until we finally settled for a unit that was a tad bit better than the others.  By that time we were tired of going in/out of units.

I have a friend who owns at Tree Tops.  During one stay, she was placed in the oldest section at Tree Tops. She demanded to be changed as well.  I could not believe the condition of many of those units.  Why are the owners paying such high maintenance fees when the units are so bad???  My friend pays about $700 yearly for her 2 bdrm unit.  She is trying to sell it, which I do not blame her.  But, I advised her not to expect anywhere near what she paid to Tree Tops.  I think she paid over $15,000 for that unit.

On a better note, as a guest of Fernwood, you will be able to use the Outdoor World facility (it's indoors) which has a great lazy river with tubes.  If there are children in your party, don't let them miss this.  It's one of the best features in the Poconos.  Ask for additional information when you check in at Fernwood.

One more piece of advice, do not take anything out of your vehicle until you have checked the unit.  If you do not like the first unit, return to the check-in and let them know it!  We settled for the 5 th unit because we were tired from our drive and could not take it anymore.

We are staying at Shawnee Ridgetop now and really like our unit.  We have three full bathrooms, which I did not know Ridgetop had.


----------



## Paulamurf (Feb 22, 2006)

*Thank You!!*



			
				Holly said:
			
		

> I'm headed there 3/5...I'll report back.




I will be waiting to hear!!

THANKS again,
Paula


----------



## SBK (Feb 22, 2006)

We stayed in the two bedroom lockout last May and loved the unit and the setting.  The other areas looked rundown from the outside and many were very inconvenient to get to -- your luggage has to be schlepped a long way because the parking is on the opposite side of the buildings from the entrances.  Someone was NOT thinking.

If you can't get the lockout and if Shawnee is close enough to meet your needs, I would pick Shawnee.

The indoor pool was open.


----------



## hajjah (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes, the lockout units are in the higher numbers at Tree Tops.  My sister stayed in one of those units a few years ago.  It was very nice.  The problem is that the resort tends to send exchangers into those old ugly units near the entrance first.


----------



## Paulamurf (Feb 23, 2006)

*So, i need to request a high number unit correct??*

What numbers are we talking about??  

THANKS!!


----------



## hajjah (Feb 24, 2006)

I am trying to remember the setup.  I think the units from 3000 on up are the higher numbers.  Maybe someone else will post here with any corrections.  During our last stay at Tree Tops, we requested a unit with a higher number, but it was not give to us.  Also, a maintenance person told us to request a unit in the higher numbers.  That was mentioned since we kept turning down units after check in.


----------



## Maven (Feb 25, 2006)

*Tree Tops was Fun*

We stayed there MLK weekend.  Ask for a refurbished unit.  It was in good shape.


----------



## Paulamurf (Mar 12, 2006)

*Thanks for the update Maven.*



What kind of activities were there, and how much was horseback riding??

THANKS
Paula


----------

